

The most important book ever written? - 001sky
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/press/the-most-important-book-ever-written-8165961.html

======
bovik
Is Paul Graham the reincarnation of Abraham Lincoln ?

------
bovik
Is this the right thread ?

